# Stiffness in back legs



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If he has had lots of exercise it is not uncommon for them to be a little stiff. Especially right after sleeping. I would just watch him close and make sure it is not getting worse.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It could be tied into all the exercise after being at the kennel. 

With my Jasper, it ended up being hypothyroidism. He started with occasional lameness in one back leg along with stiffness. By the time I had taken him to the vet a couple of times, he could not get up from lying down without my helping him. He was just over 2 when it started. He was 2 1/2 when I finally got a diagnoses. No more lameness with thyroid meds, thank goodness!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I will keep a close eye on him. Is there anything I can do to make him more comfortable, should I keep his walks to a minimum for a couple of days? Also he like to sleep on the floor should I try to get him to sleep on something more comfortable?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would keep his walks and running to a minimum for a couple of days. He might have tweaked something. It could be pano here is a thread about it. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=52331&highlight=pano


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have Lyme disease in Argentina?


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Marley has been vaccinated against this but will speak to the vet about this tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate to even bring this thought up, but I would have his hips checked. He's right at the age that you would expect to see hip dysplasia show up.
Chances are it's not that, but just something to ask your vet about.


----------



## Jemima (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,
I would also be aware of cruciate ligament damage too, Heidi (2 1/2 at the time) ruptured one after having lameness for a couple of months and 11 days after op to fix it, she ruptured the other one, she is now 3 and almost recovered after 6 months of no exercise...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's what I was going to say. I'd let him take it easy for a week or two...



BeauShel said:


> I would keep his walks and running to a minimum for a couple of days. He might have tweaked something. It could be pano here is a thread about it. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=52331&highlight=pano


----------

